# Those who are COBGC certified



## KNRuff (Sep 5, 2013)

Where the heck do you find CEU's for your COBGC cert?? (Without paying $800 for webinars), I have only found one and that was for ICD_10 education. Any suggestions??


----------



## Miller913 (Sep 10, 2013)

I saw this on the website:

https://www.aapc.com/medical-coding-education/help/specialty-policy.aspx

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## kathyvl74 (Sep 16, 2013)

CODING WEB U
SUPERCODER
check these websites for lower cost CEU


----------



## KNRuff (Sep 18, 2013)

Thx, I will look at those websites


----------



## Leandra (Sep 19, 2013)

I have also found some webinars on the ACOG website that AAPC members can access and earn CEUs.


----------

